# Gets a brand new bed.....



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

.....and decides the floor is the most comfortable thing EVER.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Yes, we're now practicing sitting in her bed together with a tasty Himalayan yak cheese chew. The things we do for our poodles.....)


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

My poodle uses his bed, but only when we (literally) kick him off of our bed at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe she doesn't want to go on her new bed since it is very close to her crate!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Maybe she doesn't want to go on her new bed since it is very close to her crate!


Ohhhh! Maybe! That's the door to her x-pen, where her food and water bowls currently reside. But it's connected to her crate.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> My poodle uses his bed, but only when we (literally) kick him off of our bed at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? I can't imagine sharing a bed with Peggy. Wherever she goes, she somehow manages to occupy space that's double her size.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She's warming up to her new bed, but still prefers company....especially if said company has some extra kibble to munch on.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are both very sweet to sit on her bed with her!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That 1st pic is funny, like buying a big expensive toy and the kid prefers the box.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Lol, Peggy is so cute! 
You are very kind to be willing to sit on her bed with her. 

Evie does that to, she would much rather sleep on the hard cold floor next to chair I am sitting in, than sleep in her nice soft warm bed.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Lol!!! Happened to me!! Got Norman a awesome thick bedding when he was young. Turns out that’s not as good as the floor!! He will use it every once in a while now and again


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Argh me too. Bought a giant orthopedic memory foam bed for the poodles hoping it would be soothing on their senior bones after running around outside, but it seems they only wanted to rip it up. So I bought ever increasing tough fabric covers to protect it but once they realized the fun foam chewy was underneath, they wouldn't quit until they sneak-chewed it at every opportunity until I finally just threw it away! Next time I feel like getting a foam bed for them, please remind me to just throw $100 out the window!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She's learning to love her bed when the alternative is going in her pen, and I'm learning that rewards can come in many forms—not just treats or toys!


bluegirl1997 said:


> Argh me too. Bought a giant orthopedic memory foam bed for the poodles hoping it would be soothing on their senior bones after running around outside, but it seems they only wanted to rip it up. So I bought ever increasing tough fabric covers to protect it but once they realized the fun foam chewy was underneath, they wouldn't quit until they sneak-chewed it at every opportunity until I finally just threw it away! Next time I feel like getting a foam bed for them, please remind me to just throw $100 out the window!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


Ha! Aw..... They thought you got them a great toy. ? 

Luckily, this one was only about $35 on Chewy, despite being made from great non-toxic foam. Peggy's slowly coming around to it. We sporadically toss treats while she's on it, and pile her toys there when she's not.

I briefly tried putting it in her x-pen, but could hear her digging at it like a lunatic whenever I turned my back. NOPE!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hoping eventually she'll embrace it like she's embraced her first ever Christmas present and new friend/pillow, Hammond:


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is becoming a very big girl, how much larger do you suppose she will get? 

She is a cutey with her frog!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

EVpoodle said:


> She is becoming a very big girl, how much larger do you suppose she will get?
> 
> She is a cutey with her frog!!


I figured she'd either tear him to shreds or fall madly in love. Glad it was the latter 

Both her parents are on the smaller side—about 45 lbs. Peggy weighed in today at 42 lbs, at exactly 7 months old. The calculator we've been using says she'll finish at 48 lbs, but who knows! 

We really like her current size. I can still pick her up fairly easily, and she fits in my lap for cuddle times....but just barely!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Maybe she doesn't want to go on her new bed since it is very close to her crate!


You were RIGHT!! I moved it behind the couch and she now flops down there regularly on her own. It's a great spot, actually. Out of the way, but she can still feel close and I can still "keep an ear" on her—a puppy that's too quiet is sometimes a puppy that's up to no good!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You were RIGHT!! I moved it behind the couch and she now flops down there regularly on her own. It's a great spot, actually. *Out of the way, but she can still feel close and I can still "keep an ear" on her—a puppy that's too quiet is sometimes a puppy that's up to no good!*


I am glad you figured out a good spot for her bed, and as to what I bolded I couldn't agree more!


----------

